# colic vs founder?



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Colic is a generic term for all sorts of abdominal pain. Here's a video showing how to recognize the signs. Recognize Colic | Video | TheHorse.com

Founder, or laminitis, is an inflammation of the laminae in the hoof. In severe cases, P3 (the coffin bone) detaches from the laminae and sinks into the sole. Here's an article explaining the basics. Understanding Laminitis | TheHorse.com

I'm glad you're interested in learning more!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are completely different.

Colic is a digestive issue and founder is a metabolic issue.

Colic is when the digestive system becomes , well, stopped up. There are a lot of things that cause colic. Sometimes it's too much gas, sometimes there is an actual twist in the intestines. there are other types, and I am going to let others explain, becuase I actually don't know that much about it. I know that it is very scary and can be deadly , so should never be taken lightly.

Founder is a result of the condition Laminitis. Laminitis is when the laminae (the very small blood vessels of the inner hoof ) become enflamed with inflammation, which can restrict the normal blood flow causeing pain and eventually death of the tissues inside the hoof. As the laminae die, the support system of the hoof, that is how the bone of the leg is held upright inside the hoof, will weaken, and the bone will actually move within the hoof. It will rotate out of its' correct position, and in the most severe cases, will come downward so far that it will pierce the sole, an obviously agonizing situation and pretty much a death warrant for a horse. 
Founder is that rotation of the bones. it can be mild or severe. Some rotation can be reversed, so I've heard. too much can mean the horse may live, but can never be ridden again, and of course, TOO much is not surviveable.

this is my 'layman's" description. not very scientific.

Oh, I forgot to mention that Laminitis is a metabolic disorder in that it is connected often to an overconsumption of sugars, I beleive. But, it is not really well understood. Some horses are more prone than others, but it seems to be connected to sudden and gross consumption of sugars, like if a horse got into a lot of grain, or is out on really rich grass all of a sudden. Some horses don't respond to those experiences with any problems at all. 

So, both these things are related in that they are connected to the gut.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

One very important thing you should do is familiarize yourself with your horse's vital signs when he's healthy. Learn to check his pulse, respiratory rate, temperature, and gut sounds. Also learn what is normal for his lower limbs. Feel for digital pulses in all four legs so you know what they're supposed to be like. When your farrier comes, have an in-depth conversation about his feet and what to watch for.

If your horse shows any symptoms of colic or laminitis, contact your vet immediately. It is best if you have already taken his vitals so you can pass that information on to your vet.

There is also sub-clinical laminitis, which I can't explain very well, but I'm sure one of our hoof gurus would be happy to do that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto above, but that laminitis is not necessarily metabolic. Can have a range of other causes, including mechanics and stress. *Clinical* laminitis/founder affects the feet quite obviously & usually painfully. Sub clinical may go unnoticed for some time due to only 'minor' & misunderstood symptoms. Colic doesn't.... tend to - it can be gut damage/pain that leads to laminitis though, so the 2 can definitely go together.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

One's a foot ache and one's a belly ache. If you have to ask this question, you need to go on a serious knowledge-quest. If you own or manage horses before this and about a 100 other basic questions do not have to be asked, you are in for a painful learning curve.

I am not trying to be snide; I know from experience with countless people that do not know the answers to these basic questions, that if you don't know these basic things, horse owning is a VERY EXPENSIVE and heart-breaking experience.


----------

